# 1st Year Giveaway - Winner



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Guys, I'll be completing my 1st year in SSF on 3rd JUN 2011, Celebrating it with slingshot giveaway. Winner will be getting a "Cotton Pickers Friend" slingshot made by Perry (A+ Slingshots).

- All members are welcome to participle 
- Just post "*I' m in*" 
- One member one entry 
- Post must be enter before *Friday 3rd JUN 2011 - (7:30am LONDON time / 2:30am New York time)*
- Winner drawn randomly by my kids


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

im in, thanks for this E!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Irfan I'm in,big thanks for doing this


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm in! Love these comps, cheers and good luck..


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

I'd love to win one of these cool looking tiger-skin like slingshots. So
I' m in.


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

I am in, thanks Irfan and congratz for ur first year in the forums







.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hi Great comp
I am in-I am in-I am in,By the way did i say I am in.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Another comp i'm in.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

yep, i'm in


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

I`m in


----------



## McMilchreis (Apr 27, 2011)

I´m in


----------



## Ted (May 27, 2011)

I'm in. Congratulations on the 1-year in SSF!


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

*I' m in*
*
*
*Thanks for the contest E!*
*Raymond*


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Im in 
cheers Irfhan


----------



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

*I' m in*


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm in! Congratulations, I bet the year went fast with all the fun we have had on the SSF!


----------



## lewis850 (May 27, 2011)

im in


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

*I' m in*


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm in!








Thanks E!


----------



## StrongFowl (Dec 8, 2010)

"I' m in"


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm in too


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

"*I' m in*"


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

im in


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

*I'm in* - shooting only a Black Widow so far, a nice slingshot would be much appreciated 

cheers


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm In


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

I am in. Bueno toy dentro o que no??


----------



## Chrissz (May 2, 2011)

I´m in


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

I' m in


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm In!

My 1-year will be comign up in August and i was planning on doing a giveaway as well when the time comes.

thanks again.


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

I' m in!


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm in ... watch me win this..... as always


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Brooks67 (May 23, 2011)

I am in


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks good Irfan!!!! Thanks for asking me to help celebrate your One Year mark with this give away!!! Your a great guy that has contributed a lot to the forum!! Congrats!!
Here are a few recent pics of the #1 prototype. Dayhiker is receiving #2 which is first off the line!!

There is one "as built" difference you may notice.... our standard logo stamp does not fit the area after we were able to make the forks a bit more rounded for the "faux natural" look so they have hand done logos until and if we decide to do a proper stamp. However, I think the hand done logo may actually go best with the "Heritage" theme anyway.

Thanks again Eshot!!!
Perry (A+)


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Very generous indeed! Im in .


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm in ! And Perry they look way cool! Very proffessional nice to see the collection expanding!


----------



## Hagencopen (Mar 4, 2011)

Very Generous indeed.

I'm IN !


----------



## Green-burmese (May 8, 2011)

I'm in..


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm in, too.

Whoa! I just realized today is my one year anniversary. I'll post my celebratory give-away later when I finish a project I'm working on.

Great idea!


----------



## prairie woodsman (May 30, 2011)

I'm in, too, please.


----------



## jephroux (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks EMAN
TO NICE OF YOU


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm in with both feet. Thanks for doing this.
--Rick


----------



## Faust (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm in!!

Thanks a lot Irfan, if there is one thing this forum does not lack in, its generosity.









Regards - John


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I am in.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I am in.
[/quote]


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Congrats Irfhan, I'm in also.
Philly


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey ... I'm in!


----------



## paul3195 (Apr 25, 2011)

im in


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm in!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

I'M IN


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm in for sure, thanks for this I love these things!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Please add me too; I'm in. And I like it too that Perry's Heritage series has the hand drawn logo. As Perry said; "fitting".


----------



## ForkHit (Apr 4, 2011)

Im in


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

*I' m so totaly in! Please Irfans kids, pick me














Those are realy nice slingshots. Id like to have one







*


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

One of the best way to celebrate. Congrats

I'm in

GreyOwl


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

I'm in!!! If they shoot like the other designs, I need one!!


----------



## plinky pete (Mar 12, 2011)

me too, I'm in


----------



## Master Sling (Nov 28, 2010)

Im definitely in
E-shot you are a great guy and a joy to have on the forum. As bane said this forum excels in generosity. 
That is a beautiful sling in as the prize too. 
Cheers to a great guy, MS


----------



## Devon (May 5, 2011)

I'm in and thank you


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Guys, Lucky Winner bullseyeben!

PM already sent to him.

*
*


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Well done bullseyeben!








Maybe next time I'll get lucky.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

well done fella ............ i think i found a picture of you on the forums .....







???? is that you ?


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey Bullseyeben!!!

I see that you were the WINNER of the eshot's giveaway drawing!!
Congrats!!!








Please send me a PM with your name and address and I'll ship your "Cotton Pickers Friend" ASAP.

All the best,
Perry (A+) Adkisson


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats Bullseyeben! I am sure you will enjoy the slingshot. Awesome giveaway!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

* Bullseyeben!*

Waiting for you shipping address... pls PM it ASAP


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow that's amazing thanks so much I can't believe it I never win anything. How do I send my posting address, what does pm mean sorry bit new to this.. wow


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

PM (Personal Message) click on this







on my profile and send me the shipping


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Think I did it, thanks so much guys and to your daughter, absolutely made my day! Let me know if you didn't get my address cheers again and again


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

NoSugarRob said:


> well done fella ............ i think i found a picture of you on the forums .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes I think that is me! Lol cheers all


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

bullseyeben! said:


> Think I did it, thanks so much guys and to your daughter, absolutely made my day! Let me know if you didn't get my address cheers again and again


OK, got your PM thanks


----------

